# Has anyone ever tried using a power minnow on saugeye or walleye?



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Has anybody ever caught some thing on them?


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't see any reason why they would not work, assuming you put the bait where the fish are. Last year I caught a nice eye using a "gummy worm". Yes I do mean the chewy candy "gummy worm" It was a char./yellow worm..


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

wayne,the candy man  
you give new meaning to the term "eye candy"


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Rick. I was chewing on a few gummy worms myself. Thought they felt like a plastic bait, smelled sweet, figured why not give it a try! Took me about 10 min. before the eye hit it. Showed it to Joe Wolf and I'm not sure he believed me when I told him what it hit. Come to think of it, I have another batch ripening in the candy jar right now. May just take a few with me next time out!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i remember thatdeal.who'da thunk?  
i think i'll put those on the shopping list for the wife's next trip to krogers.don't know if she'll go for it tough,as she refuses to pay 5 bucks for a bag of shrimp to be fed to the catfish


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

You need to work that shrimp program. Tell her to get a bag so you can have "Surf n Turf". Cook up a steak, two of the shrimp, save the rest for the cats.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

only problem with that,is she always buys cooked shrimp  
she does not understand the concept that you don't cook precooked,ready to eat shrimp   
damned hard headed hillbilly


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 5, 2004)

That's o.k. Leave those cooked shrimp out in the sun for awhile and they will get right in a hurry. Just be sure to wash your hands after you bait up..  I do mine with a little Purell. Started using Purell as a result of a comment my Dr. son-in-law made...


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> I don't see any reason why they would not work, assuming you put the bait where the fish are. Last year I caught a nice eye using a "gummy worm". Yes I do mean the chewy candy "gummy worm" It was a char./yellow worm..



Gummy worms?? I guess if the fishin's slow you could snack on them. They sure taste better than Canadian Night Crawlers. Do you think the sour ones would work better/worse than just plain gummy worms. I think I might have to try these too. Even if they don't work for the fish they will be mighty tasty for me.


----------

